# Can I get a Paintshop pro X6 processed photo back into LR 5.3?



## Historicity (Jan 19, 2014)

This is as much a workflow as an "extending Lightroom" question.  Someplace in a "new member" post I explained that I have been working with computers and software since the early 80s and while I have also used cameras and then digital cameras, I am a hiker first and a photographic enthusiast second (although the two are fairly indistinguishable at the present time).  When I replaced Picasa with Lightroom 3 a few years ago I wasn't interested in doing a lot of PP.  I strove to take a good photo and if it didn't need any tweaking that was fine with me.  But I saved a lot of photos for a future time when I knew more about photo processing and had the inclination to pursue it.

I've had LR 5, but only recently did I have a reason for increasing my knowledge about photo processing.  I've watched a few tutorials and over a short period of time acquired some Topaz plug-ins and finally Paintshop Pro X6.  In reading (and watching on YouTube) the way photographers use Paintshop it seems to be pretty much the same way they use Photoshop.  For routine photos they are happy with LR, but if they want to spend a lot of time on a photo and make it "perfect" they move on to Paintshop or Photoshop (and no doubt a few others but I only have Paintshop).  This is fine with me up to a point.  If I want to do something with a photo that LR won't do (or I think LR won't do :crazy I won't mind moving to Paintshop.  The thing is, once I am done I want to move the photo back into LR and I don't see how to do that, of even if it can be done.

I expect a lot of people would ask at this point why I even want to do that.  But my final product isn't a print, it is a folder (not a LR folder) with all the photos taken on a particular day (the day of a hike usually).  I know that is sacrilege on the LR forum but I've been storing files for longer that LR has been in existence and am not inclined to change my individual workflow.  I'm not saying my way is better or even as good, but it is what I'm used to.  

I have "integrated" Paintshop the same way I have Topaz utilities.  I can call it up from "Edit in."  But after I'm done with a photo I've used a Topaz fix on I can click "apply" and then "OK" and get it back into LR.  At that point I can change my mind about something or delete the Topaz-edited (or the original) photo.  I haven't been able to figure out how to do that with a Paintshop-fixed photo.  Any help on this point would be appreciated.

Lawrence


----------



## Paul Treacher (Jan 19, 2014)

Lawrence

I have a copy of X4 and just tried this and by simply selecting File:Save in PSP the editing version is brought back into the catalogue. Have you got 'Stack with original' selected ? Here's my setup:




Paul


----------



## Historicity (Jan 20, 2014)

*Saving a PSP X6 file in LR 5*



Paul Treacher said:


> Lawrence
> 
> I have a copy of X4 and just tried this and by simply selecting File:Save in PSP the editing version is brought back into the catalogue. Have you got 'Stack with original' selected ? Here's my setup:
> 
> ...



Thanks, Paul.  I don't find the settings you refer to in LR 5.3 & PSP X6 but in checking what I do have, PSP X6 does permit the usual Windows "save as" option and when I click on that it shows me first the place I want to save it: my folder for a given hike collection.  That is, I called up the photo P3030968-edit (an individual photo from a hike back on March 3, 2013) in PSP X6, clicked "save as" and a dialogue box came up.  It would let me save it any place on my computer but the option it give me is "Save in" 2013-03-03; which is the folder containing all the photos for the hike on that day -- which is where I would like it to go; so all seems to be well.

Of course I should have thought of this, and I sort of did, but I was looking for something similar to what Topaz has:  when you are done editing in Topaz and click "apply" and "ok" you are automatically sent back to LR, but since PSP is the superior photo editor it isn't logical that it would treat a photo the same way Topaz does and I should have thought of that.  What PSP X6 offers is just as good.  It directs me to the folder that the photo came from; so I won't need to spend time searching for it on my computer.

Had I not gone looking for the options you suggested I wouldn't have thought of this one; so thanks again.  

Lawrence


----------



## Historicity (Jan 20, 2014)

Historicity said:


> Thanks, Paul.  I don't find the settings you refer to in LR 5.3 & PSP X6 but in checking what I do have, PSP X6 does permit the usual Windows "save as" option and when I click on that it shows me first the place I want to save it: my folder for a given hike collection.  That is, I called up the photo P3030968-edit (an individual photo from a hike back on March 3, 2013) in PSP X6, clicked "save as" and a dialogue box came up.  It would let me save it any place on my computer but the option it give me is "Save in" 2013-03-03; which is the folder containing all the photos for the hike on that day -- which is where I would like it to go; so all seems to be well.
> 
> Of course I should have thought of this, and I sort of did, but I was looking for something similar to what Topaz has:  when you are done editing in Topaz and click "apply" and "ok" you are automatically sent back to LR, but since PSP is the superior photo editor it isn't logical that it would treat a photo the same way Topaz does and I should have thought of that.  What PSP X6 offers is just as good.  It directs me to the folder that the photo came from; so I won't need to spend time searching for it on my computer.
> 
> ...



I later realized that I wasn't being very clear in my previous note.  I was sure I could eventually put a PSP-edited into the folder I created for a given hike, but I was looking for a smooth, simple way of doing it -- the way Topaz did it for example.  Also, I was in the habit of looking at Topaz-edited photos in LR afterwards.  I thought I might do that with PSP-edited photos and apparently I can't, but since PSP has more capability than Topaz perhaps I won't need to.  The fact that when I click "save as," PSP takes me immediately to the correct folder is as smooth as the way Topaz does it.  

Lawrence


----------



## AndreasM (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Lawrence,

I think you're still making it more laborious than necessary. The "save as" is for cases, in which you want to save the picture under a new name. But you don't want to do that, because Lightroom wouldn't find that file (without further manipulations). What you should do is "Save" (without "as") or simply exit Paintshop Pro and when you're asked if you want to save your changes, confirm it.


----------

